# Deadly bagpipes



## KenOC

And not only bagpipes!

http://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/201...ested-bagpipes-sicken-lifelong-player-78?lite


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ah, yes - I think this is a worthy addition to those occasionally revolting examples given to us by Lunasong not too long ago. Perhaps this bloke would be better off with the Northumbrian pipes where you don't have to blow into anything.

Detractors (especially from England) would say that they are also deadly to the ears.


----------



## Taggart

I will refer you to http://www.talkclassical.com/14481-funny-pictures-brighten-your-113.html#post427405 for my thoughts.

Cat flu is one option.


----------



## Taggart

elgars ghost said:


> Perhaps this bloke would be better off with the Northumbrian pipes where you don't have to blow into anything.
> 
> Detractors (especially from England) would say that they are also deadly to the ears.


Nonsense! There is a well known cure for both these complains indulged in by many pipers - usquebaugh. Kills the fungus and allows the ears to cope with the skirl.


----------



## Lunasong

KenOC, I love this story! Especially that bagpipe players stopped cleaning their instruments when synthetic bags were introduced. I'm adding a link to your post to my thread.

Here's the post on trombone player's lung, mentioned in your link:
http://www.talkclassical.com/21853-not-safe-lunch.html#post369445


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

You have to keep your instrument clean. It's a disgusting process but it will save your life. And you can get the worst kind of infections. Don't lend your instrument, don't forget to clean it. I never let my trumpet out of my hands when I was in band class in high school (that was a long time ago, way back in the Pleistocene era for those who were wondering how old I was... ~sarcasm~ ).


----------

